# new to forum



## redbelly hunter (Apr 28, 2009)

hey yall im new to boat mods but not fishing. just wondering if anybody in here likes to flyfish. right now in my little corner of georgia the bream and bass are tearin it up. i would like to talk about some different flies people use other than poppers and foam spiders.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, im not a fly guy, but i figured id stop by and say :WELCOME: anyway


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2009)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Always had an interest in trying fly fishing. I purchased on eof those all in one kits from Walmart for $30...big mistake I think. #-o


----------



## slim357 (Apr 29, 2009)

:WELCOME: so are you saying theres other flys than just poppers :lol: I hardly ever fly fish but when I do I only use poppers


----------



## redbelly hunter (Apr 29, 2009)

thank to u all for welcoming me to the forum. yeah there are hundreds of other types of flies. u got drys, wets, nymphs, and streamers. ive caught lots of bream and bass on dry flies and streamers. but i was just wondering if anybody had any luck with anything i didnt know about. oh and thank for the replies.


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 29, 2009)

I've done well with small single hook streamers for Bass.... say size 6 long shank, patterns that imitate baitfish rather than insects.

Nothing beats a Muddler Minnow for an all around go to fly! And Bass are no exception!!!

Haven't had much luck with Bass on dry flies or nymphs, but I really don't use these to target Bass so my opinion probably doesn't mean much.


oh and there is nothing wrong with a $30 fly rod kit from Wally World to get started... I bought my father in law the Shakespeare combo 4 or 5 years ago to get him started. Eventually he moved on to more sophisticated setups, but that rod did absolutely fine for a year or two!


----------



## Zum (Apr 29, 2009)

Wooly bugger,Black nosed dace,Mickey finn,Zonkers as mentioned Muddlers
Had good luck with a Mayfly nymph a couple years back now.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 30, 2009)

man... I've done realllllly good with black wooly boogers in the coosawattie up in elijay - and I can't fly fish worth a flying fly


----------



## thudpucker (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been Fly fishing most of my life. 
Down here in the south, I've never caught a Crappie on a fly. I did get some small Bass and those danged Stripers though.

I want Crappie....not Bass.
I have to settle for wierd looking jigs for Crappie.


----------



## JeepDVL45 (Jun 17, 2009)

I dabble in flyfishing a bit. I haven't been doing it long, but I love it ( I've been getting into tying my own flys too).
I mainly go for bass (only because there is a Bass pond about 500 yards from me), but I'll take whatever is biting that day. That being said, I LOVE my poppers, but I've had luck with different streamers like zonkers, wollybuggers and wollyworms (I think EVERYONE does). I also really like Black Ghosts, and Grey Ghosts. And after that, I do use some dry flys like elkhair cadis, adams, and other typical flys. But like I said, if you haven't given the different Ghosts a shot, try them...
Good luck.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 17, 2009)

I got the gear but have never learned.This year I hope to.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 17, 2009)

I rarely venture away from poppers, wooly buggers, and wooly worms. My bream and bass aren't as picky as trout so I keep it simple.


----------

